# Plastic thoughts.........



## Lauren1981 (Jun 26, 2008)

okay so i posted this pic of kim but this thread isn't just about kim. it's about plastic surgery in general. what do you guys think of it? like, how much is too much? is it a necessity or just simply somebody's urge to be perfect?

*i'm not gonna include people who have had or needed reconstructive surgery because they don't fall into this category*

but is it body dysmorphic where they just find EVERYTHING wrong with their physical appearance or what?

i've seen some people get like a simple nose job because maybe they felt it was too big or they had that profile hump. that's understandable. or maybe a little botox. but shit like brow lifts, face lifts, cheek and chin implants, neck lifts... what do feel about those? like, should people just embrace the aging process or continue to try and fight it?

i'm just interested to know. i'm not judging anyone who has had plastic surgery or plans on having it. just wanna know you guy's thoughts because on the real.... this pic of kim scared the shit out of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this was taken of her at the BET awards on tuesday and i must say she scared me shitless. lol!!! i thought she was cute back in the day but DAYUM!!!! LOL!! i mean, everything is technically hers because she bought it but in reality those cheeks aren't hers, that chin's not hers, that nose isn't hers, those lips are hers, (we know the hair isn't but that's besides the point. lol), and even tho they aren't in the pic those DD's aren't hers. and i'm not knocking the girl. i've seen some very tastefully done boob jobs. i went to college with a chick that was an A and she went to a small C and she looked great! kim was a -A and went to a DD...................

thoughts please


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jun 26, 2008)

I've never had work done but I dont have a problem with people doing what they have to do to boost their self esteem
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 be it a lipstick, hair extensions, wigs, going under the knife.. Yes some people get addicted to plastic surgery.. its like a tattoo, you get one.. then u want more.. and more.. anyways, I say if it makes you feel good then do what you gotta do.. and for those who dont like it.. well, they can look the other way


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 26, 2008)

In theory it's great.   But unfortunately people get botched jobs or get addicted to it and they end up not looking human at all.   If there is one thing that has truly bothered you all your life then plastic surgery is a good option, but to do it because it has become popular or faddish isn't really a good reason.  Boob jobs are way overdone.  I think girls with small breasts look absolutely great, they are perky forever, lol.  I have big ones that i don't know what to do with and at 27, with 3 kids under my belt,  they are headed south, but i'm not about to go get a lift just yet. I'm going to wait on that one until it is perfected. There are too many risks involved just for being vain. And so far noone has complained that they need work done, my husband can't get enough of them. Nobody is perfect, but if everyone was perfect what next?    BTW Poor Kim now looks like a cat.


----------



## couturesista (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't have a problem with self improvement, but when you look in the mirror and you and everyone else around you can no longer recognize the person looking back, we have a problem. I love Lil Kim, I thought she was cute before her surgery, when she first had her boobs done, I was like ok, this is a nice size, then she went in again, HOLD UP, boobs, cheeks, chin, lips and nose, I can't take it. I think she has a serious self esteem problem.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 26, 2008)

another funny thought is.... your dna isn't going to change with plastic surgery so what if you kid gets the dreaded trait that you hate, not exactly fair.  It's pretty weird actually if you had kids with someone that didn't know you had plastic surgery and they look like the old you, haha.
Oh well, they are perfecting the dna thing so who knows we may be all giving birth to supermodels in 10 years.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 27, 2008)

I've said this before but I do aspire to be a plastic surgeon in the future. I honestly believe that if someone has a problem with their physical apperance that they should consider the possibility of getting it "fixed". I do, however, stress that one must think really hard and see if getting the procedure done is truly worth it. Will it make you feel better? A lot of people argue that people who want to get plastic surgery are connecting their dislike of themselves physically to something deeper. Hey, some people just don't think the nose they were born with is right for them. 

But when you end up looking like a cross between a cat and a martian, then you've gone a bit too far!


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 27, 2008)

*****


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 27, 2008)

chocolategoddes said:


> I've said this before but I do aspire to be a plastic surgeon in the future. I honestly believe that if someone has a problem with their physical apperance that they should consider the possibility of getting it "fixed". I do, however, stress that one must think really hard and see if getting the procedure done is truly worth it. Will it make you feel better? A lot of people argue that people who want to get plastic surgery are connecting their dislike of themselves physically to something deeper. Hey, some people just don't think the nose they were born with is right for them.
> 
> *But when you end up looking like a cross between a cat and a martian, then you've gone a bit too far![/*quote]


----------



## static_universe (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't mind when people get little things done because they think it will make them feel better about themselves. But when people get things done because they think someone else will like them better, that's just stupid.


----------



## User93 (Jun 28, 2008)

i dont mind plastic surgery at all, no one has the right to decide for person if he/she really needs it or no, thats about how you feel inside. Id fixing your nose or boobs will make you feel better and more confident, why not? People who do it realise the risk they take, and doctors (good ones) make it really clear. I always thought that the only thing which matters is how you are inside, cause honestly, now everything in appearence can be fixed.

Show business is hectic, we only see a beautiful picture, while on the real that people work so hard, and their appearence matters a lot. You gotta be confident & beautiful. If plastic surgery gives confidence to you, do it.

Love Kim btw


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 28, 2008)

Neck lifts, eyebrow lifts, and all the other lifts, for me it all comes down to how bad your skin is sagging and how old you are..   I saw DR 90210 and this elderly woman went to have her neck done because she seriously looked like a male turkey with the skin on her chin all the way down to her collar bone.  But if others who are trying to fix themselves are young or theres really nothing wrong with their apperance, then to me its their body and their money they are wasting, i wont think of the person any differently or anything.  

A boob job is what 6,000? I'd rather keep my B size boobs anyday and plan a 2nd honeymoon for a month with that money.  Like KATIE PRICE and JANICE DICKINSON have had everything from their forehead to teeth and knees done, thats like whoa.. you need to kind of chill out under the knife there...


----------



## frocher (Jun 28, 2008)

..........


----------



## frocher (Jun 28, 2008)

........


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_





okay so i posted this pic of kim but this thread isn't just about kim. it's about plastic surgery in general. what do you guys think of it? like, how much is too much? is it a necessity or just simply somebody's urge to be perfect?

*i'm not gonna include people who have had or needed reconstructive surgery because they don't fall into this category*

but is it body dysmorphic where they just find EVERYTHING wrong with their physical appearance or what?

i've seen some people get like a simple nose job because maybe they felt it was too big or they had that profile hump. that's understandable. or maybe a little botox. but shit like brow lifts, face lifts, cheek and chin implants, neck lifts... what do feel about those? like, should people just embrace the aging process or continue to try and fight it?

i'm just interested to know. i'm not judging anyone who has had plastic surgery or plans on having it. just wanna know you guy's thoughts because on the real.... this pic of kim scared the shit out of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this was taken of her at the BET awards on tuesday and i must say she scared me shitless. lol!!! i thought she was cute back in the day but DAYUM!!!! LOL!! i mean, everything is technically hers because she bought it but in reality those cheeks aren't hers, that chin's not hers, that nose isn't hers, those lips are hers, (we know the hair isn't but that's besides the point. lol), and even tho they aren't in the pic those DD's aren't hers. and i'm not knocking the girl. i've seen some very tastefully done boob jobs. i went to college with a chick that was an A and she went to a small C and she looked great! kim was a -A and went to a DD...................

thoughts please_

 
Thoughts......its like a whole new person was invented out of a previously existing person to disguise the fact that they loathed themselves and thought they were not presentable to the public.  It's not always vanity that drives a person to have multiple procedures on a body housing a mind with a BDD. In Lil' Kim's case she changed her hair colour and texture, her eye colour, and her nose, cheeks and chin and breasts and God knows what else. Granted, she is pretty but she is really no longer "her". I have seen far worse cases, people who unlike Lil Kim who works in a highly competitive world, don't have to "market their image" for a living.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaconnie80* 

 
_I've never had work done but I dont have a problem with people doing what they have to do to boost their self esteem
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 be it a lipstick, hair extensions, wigs, going under the knife.. Yes some people get addicted to plastic surgery.. its like a tattoo, you get one.. then u want more.. and more.. anyways, I say if it makes you feel good then do what you gotta do.. and for those who dont like it.. well, they can look the other way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YOU. BETTER. WORK IT!! LoL I love your answer....


I personally do not care. I am one of those people who like people to live their own life and do what they want. Although, yes I do think Kim was prettier before and she did NOT need all that surgery. But thats her, not me. I would get a couple things done if I had the money and depending on the scars and stuff.....but people are allowed to do what they want with their body. Yes some people may have body dysmorphic disorder, or be addicted to plastic surgery. And even if they come out looking worse, its not really my place to say anything about it?....if its unhealthy then I hope that they would realize it and get help for it before its too late.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_i dont mind plastic surgery at all, no one has the right to decide for person if he/she really needs it or no, thats about how you feel inside. Id fixing your nose or boobs will make you feel better and more confident, why not? People who do it realise the risk they take, and doctors (good ones) make it really clear. I always thought that the only thing which matters is how you are inside, cause honestly, now everything in appearence can be fixed.

Show business is hectic, we only see a beautiful picture, while on the real that people work so hard, and their appearence matters a lot. You gotta be confident & beautiful. If plastic surgery gives confidence to you, do it.

Love Kim btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I completely agree with you, however what bothers me is when someone has so much work done that you can't recognise them any longer; or when they get it done for the wrong reasons...It bothers me because in a way it's not really 'them'. As long as they still look like them then i'm cool


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm not against it, people should choose for themselves. I'm pretty sure someone who is against makeup would think I'm conceited for wearing makeup. 

I just think people should understand the full risks of surgery and see it as though it is any other medical procedure. If you wouldn't get a wouldn't get any other surgical procedure done by a questionable doctor at a strip mall, would would you risk doing so with plastic surgery? 

Also, people should understand that life is not going to become amazing just because they get plastic surgery, and they won't become popular overnight and other people aren't going to start fawning over them. It's a personal thing, that a person does for them self.

I have considered plastic surgery before, but after considering everything (health risks, scarring, nerve damage, cost, etc) I decided it was better not to do it or at least wait till technology improves.


----------

